# 5 Unit Townhomes Type B



## jar546 (Oct 1, 2014)

From what we are reading under the IRC and 2012 IBC for accessibility.  In a 5 unit town home, all units must be Type B but none have to be Type A.

Then there is the ADA and FHA issue which should mirror that.

This means that the controls for HVAC, lighting, CB Panels, must be within reach range.

Does anyone disagree?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 1, 2014)

Depends on the number of stories and the dwelling unit floor plan

1107.6.4.2 Type B units.

In structures with four or more dwelling units or sleeping units intended to be occupied as a residence, every dwelling unit and sleeping unit intended to be occupied as a residence shall be a Type B unit.

Exception: The number of Type B units is permitted to be reduced in accordance with Section 1107.7.



1107.7.1 Structures without elevator service.

Where no elevator service is provided in a structure, only the dwelling units and sleeping units that are located on stories indicated in Sections 1107.7.1.1 and 1107.7.1.2 are required to be Type A units and Type B units, respectively. The number of Type A units shall be determined in accordance with Section 1107.6.2.1.1.

And

1107.7.2 Multistory units.

A multistory dwelling or sleeping unit which is not provided with elevator service is not required to be a Type B unit. Where a multistory unit is provided with external elevator service to only one floor, the floor provided with elevator service shall be the primary entry to the unit, shall comply with the requirements for a Type B unit and a toilet facility shall be provided on that floor.

If a B unit is required then the answer to your question is "yes"


----------



## jar546 (Oct 1, 2014)

All grade level single story townhomes


----------

